# Viper 5901 Question



## mattbabino (Jun 6, 2009)

I installed a VIper 5901 alarm system in my 2000 tacoma, everythign worked great, all of a sudden when i arm the alarm and the door opens it won't set off the alarm, I checked all the connections they are all good. Anyone know whats wrong with it?


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

sensitivity?


----------



## mattbabino (Jun 6, 2009)

sensitivity of what? how do i adjust it?


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

You adjust it through the menu of the owners manual. Do you wiat for one minute(after arming the alarm) before opening the door? As this will give it enuff time to set up if not then it will not see the door open if you just open it right after arming it. I don't think they can break in that fast.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

I think it is still 90 seconds to "Arm"


----------

